# Suzuki eiger snorkel failure



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

So I got done installing a snorkel system today and of course i had to go try it out, well it was doing great until i when in really deep water then my atv stalled. Well it would not start after that so i was pulled home by my buddy . I got it started after i drained the bowl so heres the question am i supposed to vent the lines to the carb to.....any help would be awesome ..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea carbs, diffs, all vent lines


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh yeah....think of it as if you were trying to breath underwater. You wanna seal the air box lid, run every vent line you can find up seal everything you can. To go deep everything has to sealed up and all lines ran up high...


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

I checked my filter box and it was dry as can be so i guess i did a good job sealing that so tomorrow im going to vent all the other lines i can find and try again ....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure you put dielectric grease on all connectors and spark plug boots also ! If electrical gets wet, it will die... Also when going deep, if you don have an exhaust snorkel, you might want to turn the engine idle up a little bit to keep the water pressure from overcoming the exhaust pressure an killing it... Definitely need to run all vents up as high as you can


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys the eiger is doing great in the deep stuff the only thing i have not done is put dialectric grease on the connections. every so often it will stall should i seal anything else i have heard of guys sealing the coil pack with gasket maker what do u guys thinks or should i just use dialectric grease


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

grease it up. it repels water.
grease everything!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can also plasti dp your coils.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

can you put up some more pic, i want to snorkel my eiger to, did you rejet your carb yet


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

plastic dip not thats an idea thankss guys , doing that tomorrow


----------

